# Hope the new fire hdx 8.9 is better than the hd 8.9



## dwaszak (Dec 15, 2008)

Well, I broke down and ordered the new 8.9 hdx, and I really hope it performs better than the hd 8.9. I bought the hd 8.9 hoping for a replacement for my iPad, but sad to say, it really has not lived up to my expectations. It constantly freezes and locks up if you web browse, with the "silk is not responding" message. It is also excruciatingly slow when loading pages. If the new one doesn't perform better, I will send it back and just have to stick with apple for a tablet I guess ( I'm not a big apple fan). If I wanted to just read on it, I would stick with my paperwhite or original kindle.  I have emailed amazon with my problems with the original hd 8.9, they kept telling me they are aware of the issues and are working on it.  We shall see if they've improved it..........

Has anyone else been frustrated with their hd8.9? ( oh, and I got an original hd 8.9 for hubby last year too, and his responds the same. His is much happier with his surface).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't use my HD8.9 as much as I had hoped.  I do use it for video, games and other Amazon content, which was the main thing I ordered it for, and it's very good at those things.  I was thinking it might be a replacement for my iPad. But it's not.  Not because I had many problems with the browser, though there were a lot of problems early on, but because I heavily use features on the iPad that I haven't been able to duplicate on the Fire, such as the keyboard shortcuts.  And I find the Safari browser easier to read.  I do 90% of my computer time on my iPad.

Looking forward to the HDX version, but I'm afraid I'll find the same thing.  But if I only use it to consume media, that will be okay.  I still have the iPad.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My HD8.9 is occasionally laggy. . . but I only use it for games and such so it's not a big deal.  I never expected it to be anything like a laptop or even a robust tablet.

That said, I'm thinking the HDX should offer some improvement there -- better processor for one thing.

I've ordered the HDX 7 and if it is a significant improvement over my HD7, I may upgrade the 8.9 to HDX as well.  Frankly, the improvement that I would most appreciate is that the HDX is meant to be significantly lighter.  But we'll see.


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't think I have ever used the Silk browser except to download 1mobile so I could install Dolphin Browser.


----------



## lynnfw1 (Nov 20, 2012)

I use my 8.9 for most of my web browsing at home, and I don't find it laggy at all.  However, I use Chrome all the time (my preferred browser on any device).  Haven't used Silk since I first got it.  

That being said, the specs on the new HDX say that Silk has been improved and will be more responsive.


----------



## dwaszak (Dec 15, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't use my HD8.9 as much as I had hoped. I do use it for video, games and other Amazon content, which was the main thing I ordered it for, and it's very good at those things. I was thinking it might be a replacement for my iPad. But it's not. Not because I had many problems with the browser, though there were a lot of problems early on, but because I heavily use features on the iPad that I haven't been able to duplicate on the Fire, such as the keyboard shortcuts. And I find the Safari browser easier to read. I do 90% of my computer time on my iPad.
> 
> Looking forward to the HDX version, but I'm afraid I'll find the same thing. But if I only use it to consume media, that will be okay. I still have the iPad.
> 
> Betsy


Betsy- I have similar thoughts- and it just doesn't perform like the iPad. I really love reading on it- I like the bigger screen, like my old dx. I don't play many games, but I was hoping I could do all my web stuff on it ( shopping, bill paying etc) I really hope the new one is greatly improved


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Ditto on what everyone said. The HD has been a great media device, but my iPad is mainly used for everything else. Hopefully, this generation, with fingers crossed, will cross that threshold & will be much improved for non- media use as well. I am anxiously waiting for the reviews to come in on the 7" when it's released this month.


----------



## cvwriter (May 16, 2011)

I do shopping, bill paying and web browsing fine on my HD 8.9. I use the Dolphin browser.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm glad you like Dolphin. I'll keep that in mind. I never tried it. I prefer to have amazon's silk work just as well with the new Fire, as I am not comfident as yet of changing things.


----------



## dwaszak (Dec 15, 2008)

Toby said:


> Ditto on what everyone said. The HD has been a great media device, but my iPad is mainly used for everything else. Hopefully, this generation, with fingers crossed, will cross that threshold & will be much improved for non- media use as well. I am anxiously waiting for the reviews to come in on the 7" when it's released this month.


It's funny Toby, but my fire hd 7 works smoothly. I don't think they boosted the 8.9 enough for the higher resolution. I just really like the bigger screen, so hopefully the new 8.9 will live up to its claims. Only about a month to wait!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I am sure that their will be improvements. I'd like to hear your opinion on the new tablet. Yes, 1 more month to go. I'm so excited! I also love the bigger screen, especially for watching videos on & everything else. I find the 7" one more portable & easier to just pick up everyday to check things out.


----------



## Capri142 (Sep 25, 2009)

Not to knock the Kindle but there is a reason that the iPad is the number 1 tablet on the market. That said there is a lot of competition and other windows based tablets are quickly catching up, I think that the Kindle is still much more of an entertainment device than a productivity one.  I like my i{ad for all of the things that it does and is capable of doing, still I would like to see them come out with an SD card slot. It appears that we will be getting another tablet as the wife has been using my iPad a lot, so there very well may be an HDX Kindle in the near future (wifes choice)


----------



## PhilReads (Oct 13, 2013)

I did a detailed comparison of both for my website and came to the conclusion that the HDX 8.9" definetly comes with some interesting features. It's still hard to compare it to the iPad or other tablets because it's mainly tailored for consuming Amazon content.

But if I had to choose between the new and the old Kindle I would love to get the HDX any time.


----------

